# Delaware Seashore State Park fishing/clamming/crabbing



## Tanner (Mar 25, 2005)

I’ve made reservations to stay at DSSP at the end of May to try some surf fishing, crabbing and clamming. I’m only a novice surf fisherman and know next to nothing about clamming. I’m planning on bringing my canoe with me to assist with the clamming and crabbing and maybe some fishing???? 
Can anyone give me some guidance or recommendations on where to try? I’ve never been to the area so all I know is what I’ve seen on the maps and what I’m reading in the various posts.
Do I need to 4 wheel down the beach to catch fish, or are the walk on sites OK? I don't need to catch a lot of fish.


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

your stayin at one of the best fishing spots going......the tog will be in the rocks....stripers will be in....and proubly some trout..........use green crabs or sand fleas for tog.............and floating fleas at night is great for stripers...eels too....the trout will take bucktails and spot if you can get some..........if you have a boat....crabbing is good in the back bays................but not the inlet....................clamming is good in the back bays too...........be very carefull on the rocks.they get very slick..............and use inline sinkers when fishing them.........you'll lose less tackle....but be warned.....your gonna lose a lot at first.......theres also a pier at cape henlopen state park.................fishing is pretty good........crabbing on................but the asians have about totally cleared out the clams.....good luck and have fun


----------



## Tanner (Mar 25, 2005)

*Thanks for the advice*

It's tough going into a new location, especially when you don't know too much about what you are doing anyway! I'm looking forward to it and will be sure to leave the snow behind.


----------

